# A different Layout Build



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.

I was just wondering if anyone has ever built a layout from say the roundhouse "out" or using another structure? I think about it now then all the books from model railroader would have to be changed. I'd also have to be 100% satisfied with my layout before I start gluing or nailing anything down, as I'm sure I'll move lots of things around in the process.

Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You indeed can have a specific interest point to your layout,like a roundhouse for instance.Many modellers do.However,don't wait until you have a total mindset on the design to start building,you'll re-do things along the way.You can bet on this.


----------

